# Harlequin Manor : March 2013



## Mars Lander (Mar 28, 2013)

It seems that the snow didnt stop some of us at the weekend, despite its best efforts and severe warning to drivers to take heed and stay at home, we had things to see and do and many many miles to cover to get to them

A fab weekend of adventure , lools , snow stuck cars , glimpses of virgin splores of things to come and this... a real delightful if murky past manor, a rare find in that it is decaying thru sheer neglect, bad weather and time, it seems without the pollution of vandalism and chavery , so you'll understand if details are not forthcoming

This was our second attempt here , Ssshhhh. and I were once again joined by Perjury Saint in our bid to splore....






+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ACCESS++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++

We were literally grinning like cheshire cats to finally get in here

it's a contrasting mix of not too bad nick




stairscorri by Key Powt, on Flickr

and then areas of more in your face decay and age




chaircorri by Key Powt, on Flickr

as for artefacts there are quite a few bits and bobs about not entirely stripped or anything




store by Key Powt, on Flickr

one cant help indulging ones self with the fantastic settings and natural light a chance to show what keeps the cold at bay in these subzero temps 



bally by Key Powt, on Flickr

as I regain my decorum and the lols die down, we make our way deeper inside, the equisitness notches up a tad, these sublime lime corridors were just awesome, we eye the PIRS carefully but they seem nice.




emerald by Key Powt, on Flickr

and then when you enter the epic hall get ready.... just a little a first, we'll go in tight so you can anticipate the coming vista




bannisterdjpg by Key Powt, on Flickr

...hold on just a little more detail...




detail by Key Powt, on Flickr

then bazoompht...and der dooooo.. Iv'e seen it and I still can't believe what we saw, like a euro splore but in good ol blighty




The Arrival by AlternativeDayOut, on Flickr

lets relax after the immenseness, look out , I say somebodies soiled themselves...dear lady indeed!




tiles by Key Powt, on Flickr

a cig break and a read of a furry book




furybook by Key Powt, on Flickr

or maybe one from the vast selection of other furry books




librar3 by Key Powt, on Flickr

this place would of been so full on in its day, a real house built when finery was all the rage




detail-lib by Key Powt, on Flickr

lets go upstairs now and see whats going on up there, i think i heard something behind me.




The Curious case of the Doppelganger by AlternativeDayOut, on Flickr

out in the many corridors , one of the numerous buckets and other recepticals to catch the nonstop water drops , someone is kinda looking after this gaff or they need the water to...




pink-corridor by Key Powt, on Flickr

... give their plants! like the song "smoking in the boys room" but what are they smoking !




leefs by Key Powt, on Flickr

this place has more bathrooms than our house has rooms




bathroom by Key Powt, on Flickr

Thanks so much for peeking with us




thugs by Key Powt, on Flickr

Video foolery in said place...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH0e_wzoJtM[/ame]

be sure to see Sssshhh....'s and Perjury Saint contributions below.​


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 28, 2013)

So happy we finally got to see this place, was well worth the wait. A fantastic day out with lots of laughs. Those tights, Alt, suits you sir! Your turn next time Mr Saint 




















































Thanks for looking! ​


----------



## darbians (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice one guys its great to see more than the three rooms, that keep getting posted!!


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Mar 28, 2013)

Absolutely Stunning Report. Love the Video. Were They Growing Skunk In The Bathroom ?


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 28, 2013)

*Nice one you pair!!! Top day and a TOP location!!! Will get my pics up ASAP...
Now, wheres me fishnets?  *


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 28, 2013)

FUNtastic stuff there, looks like you really enjoyed yourself despite the bad weather. What an awesome place!


----------



## sj9966 (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome stuff here guys!!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 28, 2013)

You guys and gals are nuts! Nice images of a nice place, My fave is #2 of Alts and the last one of Shhhh's. Cheers for sharing!


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow... just wow! What a totally amazing place and a superb report and photos from the pair of you. More to come? Hope so!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 28, 2013)

Lovely stuff there from both of you! Have to say though, that last shot from Sshhhh is just outstanding!

Would love to get inside that library... could spend hours looking through those books


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 28, 2013)

Well done guys looked a good trip Sshh... you nailed it


----------



## MrDan (Mar 28, 2013)

You guys seriously have some screws loose! Could teach a lot of people a thing or two about fun.
Looks like an amazing place, I'd love to spend some time in that library.
I enjoyed your photos, and your video!

Keep 'em coming like this!


----------



## skankypants (Mar 28, 2013)

This is easily the best report,and pics that i have seen this year...hats off you 3...faultless..


----------



## Ratters (Mar 28, 2013)

Great report  Glad ya got to see it eventually


----------



## ocelot397 (Mar 28, 2013)

Spot on guys, was there no panelled rooms?


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 28, 2013)

*OOPS! Sorry I'm late... What a crackin place this turned out to be!! We failed here a few weeks ago so gaining access this time was SWEEEEET AS!! 
HERE'S ME PIX... ENJOY...​*


















 









 









 













​
*TA FOR LOOKIN' ​*


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 28, 2013)

Fantastic pics there Mr Saint! None of Alt in his tights though, why ever not? Was a great day with fab company!

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments, much appreciated!


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 28, 2013)

O.M.F.G That there is a Sweet DerpHouse, PERFECTLY photographed.

You lot are officially grounded as you keep coming up with these places and putting us to shame!

That library is pretty much exactly how i imagine the library will be in my 'Grand Design'


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Mar 28, 2013)

this is a bit tasty! good stuff guys thanks for sharing


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 28, 2013)

excellent report guys and gal, to many good pics, and a top video, loving the tights alt, spot on


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 28, 2013)

peterc4 said:


> excellent report guys and gal, to many good pics, and a top video, loving the tights alt, spot on



Thankyou! Alt may wear them next time we see you, if you are lucky or unlucky


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 28, 2013)

amazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing!!!!!!!


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for your wonderful feedback everyone

Fab shots Mr Saint worth waiting for indeed ! I think the technical terminology is bostin 

bit dissapointed in UrbanX 's choice in mine as being his fave i thought more pik 4 haha it was perishing cold in that get up, don't know how Robin Hood went on :d


----------



## sonyes (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow!!!! Amazing place, fabulous report and stunning pics from you all :notworthy:


----------



## sweet pea (Mar 28, 2013)

top stuff as always guys well done


----------



## mookster (Mar 28, 2013)

Stunning place...how you keep finding these I'll never know


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 29, 2013)

Although understandably why, but this report would just be a tad better with some external shots. I'd love to see those.


----------



## jjstenso (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks like a superb place, not a fan of the dressing up etc but each to their own.



UE-OMJ said:


> Although understandably why, but this report would just be a tad better with some external shots. I'd love to see those.



+1


----------



## Lusker (Mar 29, 2013)

You guys did good on this location stunning work...thanks for sharing this funky location


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 29, 2013)

WOW WOW WOW!
Those pics are just fantastic and the building is amazing!
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry but externals are too revealing for these kinds of places


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 29, 2013)

marvelous work folks!!!


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 29, 2013)

I think I may be drooling over this for quite some time


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ace photos of an amazing interior from all three of you.thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Mar 29, 2013)

Well it looks like you folks thoroughly enjoyed yourselves, great pics and I enjoyed the captions, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## gingrove (Mar 29, 2013)

Outstanding images and a great choice of music for the video. Thanks for posting


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 31, 2013)

Thankyou for all the great comments!


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 31, 2013)

Once again you manage to amaze me with your reports and pictures, Brilliant stuff all of you


----------



## alex76 (Apr 1, 2013)

Craking stuff folks you lot are defo nuts love it


----------



## shatners (Apr 3, 2013)

Really nice set from you all, thanks for sharing them... the mirror shots a cracker


----------



## John_D (Apr 3, 2013)

Three fantastic sets of pics, and what can I say about the video, but OMG, AMAZING!!:wcool::wcool:


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 3, 2013)

John_D said:


> Three fantastic sets of pics, and what can I say about the video, but OMG, AMAZING!!:wcool::wcool:



cheers lots it was fun to make


----------



## moorebag (Apr 13, 2013)

amazing shoot.Thanks for sharing there awesome


----------



## HughieD (Apr 14, 2013)

What an amazing triple photographic assault. Amazing location with each photographer giving their own spin on the place. Superb.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Apr 14, 2013)

Like the green floor alot and the library...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 24, 2013)

amazin set of pics from all of ya...luv the costumes


----------



## Quattre (Jul 14, 2013)

I prostrate myself before you 3. Each one of the 3 sets of pictures has its own style and shows different things. I too would have loved to go through the books in this incredible library...And congratulations on your great impersonation of a confederacy of lunatics, the video is really lynch-esque.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 14, 2013)

Quattre said:


> I prostrate myself before you 3. Each one of the 3 sets of pictures has its own style and shows different things. I too would have loved to go through the books in this incredible library...And congratulations on your great impersonation of a confederacy of lunatics, the video is really lynch-esque.



Thank you for your kind words and plethora of ace accolades


----------



## Pen15 (Jul 14, 2013)

It really is a top place to see and you have all done the site proud. It has a sad history but having watched your antics, you have made it a comical 'splore hats off to you all especially if they are alight! 

As P.S. says "Its Bostin That Is!"


----------

